# How to look like you are from Jersey?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

red sweater
black helmet
multiple cups


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

Why the hell does it matter? is this some lame flame thread?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Dawg Catcher said:


> Why the hell does it matter? is this some lame flame thread?


Well, it _won't be_ as long as people don't throw around attitude.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

haha, yeah. she sounded like a bitch.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

> How to look like you are from Jersey?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

TheBigL420 said:


> haha, yeah. she sounded like a bitch.


Well, lets say we not throw gas on any flames by calling people names. Sound good?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

bakesale said:


>


Perfect. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Guido thread!


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

YouTube - My New Haircut










Needs more Spray Tan


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA :laugh:

Not everyone from Jersey looks like that....but I gotta say those pics are hilarious!!

BTW..What's wrong with Jersey?


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

TheBigL420 said:


> haha, yeah. she sounded like a bitch.


haha best response yet.(deleted)


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

hoboken said:


> HAHAHAHAHA :laugh:
> 
> Not everyone from Jersey looks like that....but I gotta say those pics are hilarious!!
> 
> BTW..What's wrong with Jersey?


Nothings wrong with Jersey, but with anything its the .01% of the people that make the rest look bad.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

Dawg Catcher said:


> haha best response yet. deleted.


haha damn..you're one wild girl :cheeky4:


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

thank you.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm not sure what this guido thing is (hope it isn't racist to say that), but those pictures are horrifying. What's the deal with the pucker thing?


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

I would say guido is racist its a slur, just like saying whop/************/penny pinching jew. so i would say this thread is epic fail lets see if rules are enforced.

IBTL
/thread


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

A guido is just a term for an ultra-mega-hyper-douchebag from NJ, they are usually Italian-American. The Gotti brothers are a perfect example.

It's not their race that matters, rather their behavior. I don't think its a racist term as it came from Italians referring to an Italian subculture.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

eh while normally i would agree with you the same theory can be applied to the word ****** describing overly gay homosexuals. or the term ******** describing someone with overly blatant ******* features. or the term canadian(im not even getting into this one), or the term kraut describing germans, or the term ****, or the term slant eyed pile of shit, or the term frog, well you get the point, its a slur thus stated by your fact of saying usually italian american.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

An oldie but goodie

YouTube - My New Haircut


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

hilarious people in this world

Hot Chicks with Douchebags


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Dawg Catcher said:


> haha best response yet. fuck yourself stoner cunt.


Ok, I _love_ when chicks drop the c-word. hahaha. :laugh:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Dawg Catcher said:


> its a slur thus stated by your fact of saying usually italian american.


I'd have to agree.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not everyone looks like that in Jersey or NY for that fact. But it is funny. And I have yet to see someone look like that on the hill. So,"how to look like your from jersey?" know how to ride ice, Be good at park, and maybe wear Grenade. And not everyone has an attitude.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

laz167 said:


> And I have yet to see someone look like that on the hill.


Oh man, I would *kill* to see people like that on the hill. Would be so funny.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> I tend to find girls...attractive.


FIXED!

[10 char]


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> I used to date a former rockett who lived in jersey.


Let me guess, she was a Rockett in her early 20's, which was in the late 1930's? :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

hahaha. i was juss talking about how you do you look like your from, WHILE SNOWBOARDING. haha
not just in general. but they funny thing is there is like a 2350982590 people in my school that look like that in the summer. and to that little twat up there, im not a stoner dumb bitch. my last name starts wit a L nd my bday is april 20. so stfu u lil cunt.:cheeky4:


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

TheBigL420 said:


> my last name starts wit a L nd my bday is april 20.:cheeky4:


Maybe I'm slow, but I don't get it. :dunno:


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

420= April 20th, which is earth day, which equals "Mary Jane's day","Sensi","Ganja","Weed"...:laugh:


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

oh my bad for classifying you into being a stoner with that name, my apologies guess ill just categorize you into dumbshit douche bag category you cock sucking pile of shit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

yep, guess so.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

glad we agree on something. now get off my vag.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

um nahhh im good


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

well im not so get off my vag


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

girl on girl vag...yes!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

A few clarifications on **** Guidensis, commonly known as The Guido.

They do tend to be Italian, but pointing that out isn't racist since reality is incapable of racism, and it should be noted that non absurd Italian-Americans are at least as unhappy about Guidos as everyone else. (Editors note: Firefox allows the word Guido, but considers Guidos to be grammatically incorrect, as if it doesn't want to admit the fact that more than one of these exist)

While their typical breeding habitat is the New Jersey shoreline, which has resulted in them occasionally referred to erroneously as The Jersey Guido, the majority of Guidos originate from Staten Island, and only migrate to Jersey via Iroc convoy during the summer months, where they often displace the native wildlife. 

They are distinct from their more commons cousin Dance Club Trash, Bros, and Dave Matthews Fans by their bright orange fake tans, spiky hair, gold cross and the prominent Nike headband which indicates the alpha male of the pack. Without these markers you have not sighted a true guido, just some other kind of douchebag.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

SpringheelJack said:


> and only migrate to Jersey via Iroc convoy during the summer months, where they often displace the native wildlife.


lmfao! :laugh:


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

SpringheelJack said:


> A few clarifications on **** Guidensis, commonly known as The Guido.
> 
> They do tend to be Italian, but pointing that out isn't racist since reality is incapable of racism, and it should be noted that non absurd Italian-Americans are at least as unhappy about Guidos as everyone else. (Editors note: Firefox allows the word Guido, but considers Guidos to be grammatically incorrect, as if it doesn't want to admit the fact that more than one of these exist)
> 
> ...


 You hit the nail on it's head, excelent.:thumbsup:


----------



## agoodwin727 (Jan 26, 2009)

this has got to be the most off-topic thread ever


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Just be your own person man & have your own sense of style.. do what ya feel, feel what ya do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

tipsyfry said:


> Just be your own person man & have your own sense of style.. do what ya feel, feel what ya do.












I know I already posted that picture, but the opportunity was too good.

Ahh, well, as long as I'm postwhoring, I'll add this in:

This summer they interviews one of the mayors of a Jersey shore town as to how he felt about all the guidos piling in every year. I forget his exact statement, but he made some light hearted disparaging remarks, and referred to them as guidos. They then interviewed some of the guidos about the mayor's statements, and one 18 year old replied "The mayor better watch his fucking mouth."

Which is basically the funniest thing ever.


----------



## agoodwin727 (Jan 26, 2009)

hahaha. so how exactly do you define a guido?


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

ehh i would be cautious about dropping that guido comment... not that i dont love racism just saying if its permissable around here to say guido i should be allowed to throw around ******,******,****,and canadian. for those of you that dont think guido is a racial slur i implore you take your vid cam go walk on the streets somewhere on the east coast walk up to an italian and call them a guido, just make sure you have the cam propped on something so we may witness the beat down.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

I think just about anyone would attack you if you called them a guido. I know I would.

Mystic tans are nothing to joke about.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

thank you for proving my point.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

I actually didn't at all, but I don't expect you to understand that.

Now quit bawwing.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

actually you did why would anyone get offended if it wasnt a racial slur just like if i called you a ******/******/****/****/canadian.

and i think the word you were looking for was bawling, way to bring your A game douche.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

agoodwin727 said:


> hahaha. so how exactly do you define a guido?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Dawg Catcher said:


> .../canadian.


you racist bitch!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, I didn't bother to read all the nonsense leading up to this page. It mostly looked like swearing anyhow. I'm going to go ahead and say that guido = skin cancer? But I could be wrong here.

Also, douchebags get hot girls because a lot of hot girls are douchebags as well. Trust me, those chicks deserve those guys. They all just end up sleeping around with each other and dying from a combination of skin cancer/syphilis/alcoholism at about 35.


----------

